
Show HN: Make robust rest apis fast and easy with cookiecutter-django-rest - agconti
https://github.com/agconti/cookiecutter-django-rest
======
agconti
cookiecutter-django-rest takes care of the setup and configuration so you can
focus on making your api awesome. Scaffolding a project takes seconds and it
gives you authentication, user accounts, and the docs and tests to support
them. After that, just add your own resources to the api and start shipping.

It also gives you a solid foundation for your api to mature by baking in
things like asynchronous queueing, image optimization, and application
monitoring.

We're happy to announce that we just released 0.5.0 this morning! We'd love to
hear your feedback.

